# Walnut tree stump?



## drycreek

The neighbor who gave me the cut off of the stump has a track hoe coming to dig up the stump. The question, is it worth hauling home and cutting up after cleaning the dirt off?


----------



## Daren

drycreek said:


> ... The question, is it worth hauling home and cutting up after *cleaning the dirt off? *



I think so...But boy that dirt and those embedded rocks are hard on chainsaws and sawmill blades. I have milled a few, I said the next one I won't touch until after is has soaked in a pond for a couple months to help clean it up.


.


----------



## Mike1950

There probably would be quite a bit of really nice wood in one that size. Daren is right-high pressure wash as much as you can preferable 2500+psi -the higher the better and that will do nothing for the rocks that the roots grew around-is the soil real rocky?? might determine how far down you cut. We are going to need some pictures.


----------



## brown down

Daren said:


> drycreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... The question, is it worth hauling home and cutting up after *cleaning the dirt off? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so...But boy that dirt and those embedded rocks are hard on chainsaws and sawmill blades. I have milled a few, I said the next one I won't touch until after is has soaked in a pond for a couple months to help clean it up.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

JUST THINKING but couldn't you use a chain like the firemen use that go through basically anything? the carbide type i think thats what is in my mind?????? i know they are expensive but may do the job??


----------



## Final Strut

When I lived at home with my parents we used to heat with wood. One year my dad bought a semi load (13 or so cord) of oak logs for firewood that was so full of sand we went through chains like crazy. About a fourth of the way into the pile my dad got fed up and went and bought two high dollar carbide chains. We cut for what seemed like forever with those chains and had to have one of them sharpened to finish the pile


----------



## HomeBody

I've processed two walnut stumps for gunstock blanks. 

The first problem was the trunks were cut too close to the stump. A little extra wood above the stump would be helpful. The mud and rocks were a problem too but the cracks toward the bottom of the stump were the worse problem. I had to trim a lot of beautiful wood because of cracks. 

After they were cut into slabs the wood moved, twisted, and shrunk like crazy. I think I only ended up with three 2-piece blanks from one stump and two blanks from the other one. Very dark, swirly, sinister looking wood but not a good yield.

If you price gunstock blanks made from walnut stumps you will see they are very expensive. I think the above problems I outlined are the likely reasons. You have to be a glutton for punishment to mess with stumps. Gary


----------



## drycreek

I think I'll try this as soon as he gets it dug up. I have a pressure washer and chain for the saw is not that expensive so just maybe two or three pieces of wood will be found and then if I'm lucky a few more pieces might come from the work. Pictures will be taken of progress or failure. He's not sure yet just when the track hoe will come but as he stated should be soon.


----------



## BangleGuy

drycreek said:


> I think I'll try this as soon as he gets it dug up. I have a pressure washer and chain for the saw is not that expensive so just maybe two or three pieces of wood will be found and then if I'm lucky a few more pieces might come from the work. Pictures will be taken of progress or failure. He's not sure yet just when the track hoe will come but as he stated should be soon.



Using an inexpensive chainsaw blade or some resharp chains sounds like a good plan. Even carbide would not hold up well against many rocks.


----------



## Mike1950

Now that is a chain saw...................


----------



## BangleGuy

Joe Rebuild said:


> You could always go this route



OMG! Now that is a quick way to slice wood and your leg off all in 50 milliseconds!!!


----------



## CodyS

Joe Rebuild said:


> You could always go this route


----------



## Ancient Arborist

This is how I process stumps for slabs or blanks. Pressure wash, turn, wash, repeat no less than three times. Allow stump to dry and check for dirt and rocks before washing again. 3000psi works for me. I handsaw away any "arms" that will not be useful and inspect again for cleanliness. I wrap my fingers around, behind and anywhere they will fit feetling for rocks and dirt. Go at it with a sharp chain and if the feel of the cut changes even slightly, I stop and see what's going on. I always hit some dirt, or a rock, then cuss and think this is the last time I do this, but the wood is soooo beautiful I get sucked into doing it again :)


----------

